# Veritas Accubass MB-168 Midbass drivers



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

I actually have these same speakers in my car
Couldnt tell you the specs because i cant find the details on them anywhere
Heard nothing but good and i like mine
Rare as hell


Veritas MB-168 ACCUBASS High Performance Driver 6.5" NR | eBay


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Never heard of the brand but look like high quality. Must be ultra rare. Glws


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

ghettocowboy said:


> Never heard of the brand but look like high quality. Must be ultra rare. Glws


Veritas was really big in early 90's some of the best stuff around, I think they actually came out with HLCD, and Accumatch...

strickly SQ


----------

